# Taking lessons after a long time of not taking lessons!



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

After about 14 years of no lessons, I had my first one today! Fantastic teacher, knows what I am looking to get out of the lessons, understands how I learn etc...

For anyone on the fence about taking some "mid-career" lessons, DON'T WAIT!!

Find a good teacher and break through those mental blocks, get over the hump on some of those techniques and enjoy playing guitar again.

I will wait and see if the instructor will let me endorse him on here.

~Andrew


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great to hear that you have found a teacher that you like.

Now you have me *very curious *(which I am by nature, anyway) as to who it is...given that you and I live in the same city.

Enjoy the lessons !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, I have the go ahead, and the teacher in question is our very own Mooh 

The travel to see him isn't "out of the way" for me as my wife's in-laws live near Goderich and they like to see their grandson quite a bit!

Great experience, great gear collection as well  Love those Beneteau's 

~Andrew


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Glad it's working out for you Andrew!

Thanks!

Peace, Mooh.


----------

